# SSSC Genetics to SickMeds Seeds



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 16, 2012)

Hoped the board might permit a personal announcement about some old rare genetics potentially being reborn.  

In the late 1980's I was a US shipper for an Amsterdam seed company named The Super Sativa Seed Club (SSSC). When the SSSC went dark at the end of the 80's I kept a portion of the remaining stock and stored all these years. To me they were souvenirs with great memories; but to a pro breeder they were a potential for old genetics.  Recently I decided to part with the reserve and began looking for professional breeders who had the experience and interest in old strains to try and perform a resurrection - IF possible.

Happy to now say that SickMeds Seeds of Spain has taken on the first phase of trying to breathe life into old seed.  Their owner (commonly known online as RedDog) was excited to receive the first shipment of old genetics and will soon begin working great Spanish cannabis mojo. SickMeds Seeds is responsible for strains such as Bizarre, Chupacabra, Green Crack, Psycho Crack, and one of the few breeders in the world working with the original Williams Wonder strain.

Together we hope to beat the lottery-like odds and see some old genes become available again.  The first phase of seed being experimented on by SickMeds include:

M-10	Afghani #1
M-12	Skunk #1-Creeper Hybrid
M-14	Oakland Indica
M-27	Beatrix Choice
M-31	Williams Wonder
M-31	Williams Wonder P2 *
M-35	Nigerian Kandahar Hybrid
M-40	Heavily High
M-43	Hoosier Hoot-n-Hollar

* = I did not create the strain Williams Wonder, however in 1987-88 I bred original Williams Wonder seed for the SSSC.  The male and female parents were outstanding examples of the strain and the resulting plants were selectively inbred and contributed to the SSSC for distribution.  All breeding was done indoors in a controlled environment, with great pleasure. Each parent finished at less than 5-foot tall and to this day I have never seen a male cannabis plant as aggressive and robust as that particular male, not after hundreds of inbreeds of that same resulting strain. I also used that same Williams Wonder male to pollinate a series of M-29 Afgani-Malawi and M-19 Durban-Chitral females. Those 2 strains did not stabilize enough to be offered for resale through the SSSC before they closed, but gaggles of those original seeds remain from the progression.  At the time I was inexperienced but anal-obsessive about breeding.

There were no feminized seeds offered by the SSSC so any the old stock that might grow will be pure and unadulterated.  Everything from a gentle experienced hand to tissue culture might be tried in the hope of a successful result.

Other strains in the on deck for further testing include M-3 Durban, M-8 Durban-Thai Highflyer, M-11 Skunk #1-Afghani #1 Hybrid, M-19 Durban-Chitral Hybrid, M-20 Gouda's Glory, M-29 Afghani-Malawi Hybrid, M-33 Friesland Indica, M-35 Nigerian-Kandahar Hybrid, and some others.  

Please join me in crossing our fingers that some rare strains might stand a chance to return!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 16, 2012)

MOJO for the beaners....   Hope everything works out as planned for ya...


----------



## Locked (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cool....mojo of the highest order.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 16, 2012)

no doubt, it's ppl like you seeking to not only preserve but furthering as well as strengthening older cannabis genetics.

Thank you for taking it unto yourself to do this. Can't wait to see if Sickmed is successful, wouldn't mind trying some of those varietals out.

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Oct 17, 2012)

You've got a great person on that project. I've got some of reddogs genetics, and they are outstanding. Some ongoing personal things prevented me from being a test grower for them on their bizarre line but I do have some of those seeds saved for the first spot when I start up again. 

I'll be watching this project closely.  I would be so excited to run some of these beans if the project is successful.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank You!!!


----------

